

Ask HN: Network for hackers without the Recruiter Spam? Meet SubRoutin.es - subroutines

http://launch.subroutin.es<p>I've heard from friends/colleagues that the problem they have with networks like LinkedIn is that while they offer news on events, articles and of course meeting interesting people, it isn't too long before they're bombarded with recruiter spam.<p>SubRoutin.es will put the programmers and technical people right where they belong, at the forefront. It will be a platform to share what you're working on and discover just as much. And if a recruiter does manage to sneak his/her way on, then enough reports will get them booted right off.<p>Okay okay, not all recruiters are evil! the ones that provide value to the network won't find a hostile environment. There just needs to be a stop to being spammed with jobs that don't suit.<p>Of course every dev has gotta pay the bills, so a gig/job board will be the avenue for those looking.<p>If there's interest in a network where we can connect with other techies and share what we're working on and arrange meetups without the above hassles then I'd love to release it.<p>I'm trying my best to follow lean principles by putting a launch page up and making sure something is built that people want.<p>If you want to be one of the brave that get early access to the beta and shape what you want it to be, then sign up!
======
rmATinnovafy
Your website will not display without javascript.

What about privacy?

What will you do with the data that you gather? Sell ads? Sell the data
itself?

~~~
subroutines
Hi There, it's a launch page for now with launch rock. As for data, I don't
believe in selling user data itself. I'd only ever consider selling
intelligence based on machine learning which looks at the user base as a
whole.

